# Axolotl Gills



## AxolotlMan

my axolotls gills have seemed to just disapare?

what could have caused his gills to "come off"?


----------



## holly12

You're sure it's an Axolotl and not a Salamander in the aquatic stage?


----------



## Ajax

Axolotl's will evolve and morph depending on their ecosystem. If your axolotl's water is unsafe for it to live in, it will essentially grow out it's lungs and lose it's gills.

Do water changes and get your water tested.


----------



## holly12

If you were serious about your other thread where you said you'd used a piercing gun and pierced it's tail, it could also be stressed and dying.


----------



## Scuff

Ajax said:


> Axolotl's will evolve and morph depending on their ecosystem. If your axolotl's water is unsafe for it to live in, it will essentially grow out it's lungs and lose it's gills.
> 
> Do water changes and get your water tested.


Hammer, meet nail head. Your axo is reacting naturally to what it perceives as poor water conditions. Its gills won't grow back now that they've been absorbed, but that's no reason why you can't give him good water quality.


----------



## majerah1

When you say dissapeared,is he absorbing them or did the frills fall off?If its the frills,its bad water and he needs some clean water.They will not grow back,but he can still be healthy if kept in clean water.
Edited to add a photo.This was Eragorn.We got him from a guy in the mall.I had wondered why his gills were not frilly,and found out by a tiger salamander forum,it was from poor water quality.He lived awhile,but the 1200 mile move was too rough on him,and he died shortly after.He would have made it if the gills were ok,but he couldnt filter the nasties himself,so I had to keep it pristine,which is impossible in a bag over four days.


----------



## holly12

So, if his gills absorbed, would he need to live in more of a land vivarium? With it split between water and land?


----------



## AxolotlMan

majerah1 said:


> When you say dissapeared,is he absorbing them or did the frills fall off?If its the frills,its bad water and he needs some clean water.They will not grow back,but he can still be healthy if kept in clean water.
> Edited to add a photo.This was Eragorn.We got him from a guy in the mall.I had wondered why his gills were not frilly,and found out by a tiger salamander forum,it was from poor water quality.He lived awhile,but the 1200 mile move was too rough on him,and he died shortly after.He would have made it if the gills were ok,but he couldnt filter the nasties himself,so I had to keep it pristine,which is impossible in a bag over four days.


yes, his gills looked just like that. but i change the water every 2 weeks, i wouldnt think that bad water quality could cause that. i pretty much only feed him earth worms (i was thinking maybe he was vitimen defincante) and he hasnt been any lately so i just changed him diet today.


----------



## majerah1

He need more than every two weeks.These things are like goldfish,produce tons of waste.How big is his tank?How much water does he have in there?Is he able to reach the surface if he wanted to,easily?

Holly:If he absorbs his gills,he will turn into this:Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders

Also,Axolotlman,I suggest you read up on that site for the proper care of these fellows.


----------



## squishy

Do u have a filter in the tank? Even if you do you still need weekly water changes. What's the water temp? The water must be cold for them to survive. Also your axo could be sick from certin injuries he may have endured. Did u add any live fish to the tank? They could be nipping at his gills. Fix his diet!! Please do you research on how to care for axos or atleast join a forum that has an area for just these animals so your not just torturing A living creature.


----------



## Sguti

So I bought an Axolotl from a small store and realized when I brought him home that his gills look exactly like this picture! Is there anything I can do to help him? Will they grow back if he’s only about 4 inches long? Also how do you know if he could be a tiger Salamander because that’s what keeps popping up when I research what’s going on


----------

